# DRI Gold status ignored if you trade into Point at Poipu



## bobpark56 (Oct 14, 2015)

Info: DRI Gold status gets ignored if you trade into Point at Poipu. You can expect charges of $25/day, rather than just the ~$11/day you pay for taxes when booking through DRI.


----------



## johnrsrq (Oct 15, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> Info: DRI Gold status gets *ignored* if you *trade into* Point at Poipu. You can expect charges of $25/day, rather than just the ~$11/day you pay for taxes when booking through DRI.



is that an external exchange or within the Club?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 15, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> Info: DRI Gold status gets ignored if you trade into Point at Poipu. You can expect charges of $25/day, rather than just the ~$11/day you pay for taxes when booking through DRI.



Are you exchanging / trading thru DRI (The Club)?


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Our trade was made through Interval International.*

Our trade into The Point at Poipu was made through Interval International.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 15, 2015)

*How does one "trade" through The Club?*

How does one "trade" through The Club? I thought you deposited a unit, got points in return, and then used your points...constrained to booking with DRI if reserving another unit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> How does one "trade" through The Club? I thought you deposited a unit, got points in return, and then used your points...constrained to booking with DRI if reserving another unit.



Gold membership in II comes with the Club membership.  When you go to the II website to make an exchange, II shows how many points are required to make the exchange.  You also pay an excchange fee.

So you can trade back into any DRI resort when it is available as an exchange. The situation described by the OP is correct; when you come in via an exchange company Club membership doesn't count.  At that point you have the same status as any other exchanger.

By the way, I did a trade back into Poipu as a way to salvage some expiring points. I wanted to make a reservation at Poipu in August 2015, but I had about 4000 points in the Club that were expiring at the end of 2014. So when an August 2015 exchange unit showed up in spacebank at II in late 2014, I burned off my expiring points on the exchange.


----------



## dwojo (Oct 15, 2015)

When Mr. Cloobeck was in charge My wife and I traded into some DRI resorts through RCI. We were always treated at the level of our club membership. Now it seems it does not matter.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Mistaken about $25/night when exchanging into P@P*

It seems I was wrong when I said to expect a $25/night fee when exchanging into The Point at Poipu (they had put a hold of $175 on our credit card, which is $100 more than they did for our DRI week.) 

When we checked out this morning (to move up to Hale Kua in the hills above Lawaii), we were told there would be a charge of $75 and some odd cents for our 7-night I.I. exchange week. This is the same fee for Kauai taxes that is charged to DRI members. I did not get a receipt (they promised to send me one), and the charge has not yet posted to our credit card account, so we're still awaiting confirmation. But it sounds right.


----------



## johnrsrq (Oct 17, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> It seems I was wrong when I said to expect a $25/night fee when exchanging into The Point at Poipu (they had put a hold of $175 on our credit card, which is $100 more than they did for our DRI week.)
> 
> When we checked out this morning (to move up to Hale Kua in the hills above Lawaii), we were told there would be a charge of $75 and some odd cents for our 7-night I.I. exchange week. This is the same fee for Kauai taxes that is charged to DRI members. I did not get a receipt (they promised to send me one), and the charge has not yet posted to our credit card account, so we're still awaiting confirmation. But it sounds right.



Glad that worked out for you! In my experience, the perks of the Club do not extend to non Club members. So unwanted newspapers, extra toiletries and their fancy bags, WiFi, the priority check in line all go out the door when exchanging back into a DRI resort. Maybe parking depends upon the nature of the resorts ownership, its' local hoa and DRI arrangements with them and/or the Hawaiian Trust privileges on DRI II exchanges.


----------



## dwojo (Oct 17, 2015)

Good to here that


----------

